# National Customer Appreciation Day-DC 6/6/09



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

National Cigar & Tobacco Customer Appreciation Day Event
Ashton Taste of Excellence
Saturday, June 6, 2009

W. Curtis Draper Tobacconist
640 14th St.
Washington, DC 
202-638-2555

From 12:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m.

www.drapertobacco.com


----------

